# RAF Syerston (Al-Jamia Al-Islamia school)



## losttom (Mar 4, 2011)

RAF Syerston was built in 1940 and im not sure when it closed

Al-Jamia Al-Islamia school then opened on the site of the old officers quarters in 1994. The school closed in 2007.
Since then been trashed completly....


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice one losttom, not sure I like the look of those toilets!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2011)

King Al said:


> Nice one losttom, not sure I like the look of those toilets!



Take nothing but photographs...... leave nothing but footprints


----------



## losttom (Mar 6, 2011)

King Al said:


> Nice one losttom, not sure I like the look of those toilets!



All of them were like it!


----------



## hld__ (Apr 13, 2011)

I went up here today as i wanted to have a look around and take some pics, but its up and running. 

were about is it, is it near the one up and running


----------



## losttom (Apr 13, 2011)

I doubt it was this part that was up and running - its well trashed  The other side of the road the airfield is still live if i remember correctly 

Could have been RAF Newton thats also nearby- thats not 'up and running'....quite 'busy' though  

My report on Newton is on here as well....

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16007&highlight=newton


----------



## biggsa (May 20, 2011)

I worked at RAF Syerston (Oct 00 to Feb 01). The camp was nothing but 2 hangers and ACT building then.


----------



## shipwreck (May 21, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Take nothing but photographs...... leave nothing but footprints



Obviously comfort toilette to the some!! I beg to differ, but these things make us different and interesting!!!


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

Great Pics here! Thanks


----------



## urban phantom (May 21, 2011)

Nice one. I couldnt believe the mess when we went a few years ago its verry sad


----------



## JagRigger (Jun 4, 2011)

When I joined the RAF back in the 80's, the Arab students in the block had a habit of wrecking the toilet seats by standing on them to do their buisness.


----------

